# Wnat to buy new tactical shotgun



## BoomerFI (Jul 27, 2014)

*Want to buy new tactical shotgun*

i want to buy a tactical shotgun and have been looking at the Road Blocker and Chainsaw on Mossberg 500 parts. Which would you guys suggest someone to buy?

I'm thinking the chainsaw might be more of a pain to operate in CQB?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing with just a pistol grip on the rear. They are worthless movie props.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A Mossberg 500/590 12 ga. shotgun with an 18" barrel and Cylinder bore (no choke) with either wood or composite stocks, is the epitome of a riot/HD/Tack-tickle shotgun. It will do anything you'd want a shotgun to do in that regard. FWIW keep it simple.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Nothing with just a pistol grip on the rear. They are worthless movie props.


Completely agree. I had a Mossberg 930SPX, semi auto, nice shotgun for the money. I now have a Benelli M4 (also referred to as an M1014 or a Super90 M4). I carried it in Iraq and Afghanistan, semi auto, recoil operated weapon (different than most shotguns). Very little felt recoil, extremely accurate. Not once did I ever have a malfunction and used it extensively. Can shoot 3" rounds one handed like a pistol and it doesn't come out of your hand (great for breaching a door). Phenomenal weapon, but very expensive. I have an ATI collabsile stock, grip, and extended tube on mine. When you ghost load it, it holds 9 2 3/4" rounds. I highly recommended it, if its out of the budget look for the Mossberg mentioned above.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 590, 500,870 and others are out standing and the options to dress them up unlimited.
If you are on a budget and cash is tight look at the Mossberg Maverick model 88 you may be in for a big surprise.
Also look at the Savage 350 both models bottom eject and very good fast ghost ring sights.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Maverick **'s are getting pretty tough to locate. I own a Mossberg 500 pursuader and I replaced the pistol grip with a real stock. The pistol grip might be ok if you are in extremely confined quarters (like living on a boat) or need to store it in a small space. I added a surefire G6 and a sling to mine. It's my home defense artillery piece.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is the Benelli with the ATI setup.

And just for fun, my new toy, the slide fire (legal full auto) AR.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fleet farm has Maverick for 200-219 Of course the higher end ones will be better in some ways . But that does not make more affordable ones junk.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Rem 870 Tactical Express here...
It has a breaching choke, which is more for looks than anything, but it will deal a damn mean blow to the body if it came down to it. Sharp crenelated steel isn't friendly to many.
Like all 870s, the receiver is milled from one solid steel billet for strength. This particular model is coated in a stippled paint job to avoid rust and corrosion. (it does tend to chip near the sharp corners though)
It has a tube extension to allow for 7+1 loading, and can accept 3" shells.
I swapped the buttstock for a Blackhawk collapsible with pistol grip, mounted a shell holder on the stock and a side saddle shell holder on the receiver.
In total, the gun can carry 30 rounds, with a bandoleer sling.
Heavy? Yes.
But in a pinch when I can't get the extra ammo cans, just grabbing the gun will keep me in shells for a good while.

Still want to add a ghost ring rear sight, if possible.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

KISS.Mossberg 500.wood stock with a limbsaver pad.18.5 cyl bore barrel,20in spare rifled barrel for slugs.mine came with a 24 in modified barrel originally,barrel swaps are easy on this one.
thinking about a kicklite stock sooner or later.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> KISS.Mossberg 500.wood stock with a limbsaver pad.18.5 cyl bore barrel,20in spare rifled barrel for slugs.mine came with a 24 in modified barrel originally,barrel swaps are easy on this one.
> thinking about a kicklite stock sooner or later.


That's my take on the shotgun...KISS
That said, I bought a pistol grip shotgun. Let me explain...:lol:

I bought the Mossberg 500 JIC. Orange tube (Marinecote). About the same time I picked up a speedfeed stock set for it, the speed feed butt stock will fit down in the tube along with the shotgun and the few tools necessary to swap out the pistol grip for the full length butt stock. There I also enough room to toss in a hand full of shells and a bandoleer/shell belt sling etc. So for a trunk gun it works out pretty well.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought about a pistol grip too,but at my advanced age ,I would probably break my wrist!...LOL...:shock:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I simply bought a police trade in. An Ithaca Model 37 Featherweight Deer Slayer Police Special. 18" cylinder bore, rifle sighted barrel. 
Serial number dates it to 1972.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pistol grips, by themselves, are pointless.
Without a shoulder mount, control is lost, pain is increased, and recoil is unmanageable.

A pistol grip *with* a shoulder stock, however, is excellent!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My attraction to the JIC was that it was easy to stow in the trunk. That I like!

The problem with the JIC, is its crappy handling characteristics. My solution was to include a butt stock in the tube and hope for the few minutes to make the swap. That may not be realistic (and probably isn't) given any number of situations or scenarios. Yet I'd kick myself in the pants if I had the time to turn it into a proper shotgun and didn't because I lacked a butt stock.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

RPD
I have an Ithaca Model 37 Deer slayer combo. Pure hunting shotgun. Paradox slug barrel W/rifle sights and 24" VR W/Briley chokes. I do like the Ithaca 37's. I am planning on getting out and doing some bird hunting this year. Maybe head over to the sporting clays range and shoot a few rounds to brush up before hand.


----------



## BoomerFI (Jul 27, 2014)

Seen a recommendation about wood stocks... I currently have a Mossberg 500 50521 which has a synthetic stock on it... any chance they sell wood stocks for it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Winchester 1300 Defender. Hard to find nowadays as Winchester revamped the Defender line and now calls it the Super X Defender. Come into Slippy's and Mrs Slippy's Master Bedroom unannounced and you will meet the old reliable model of the Winchester 1300 Defender.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

BoomerFI said:


> i want to buy a tactical shotgun and have been looking at the Road Blocker and Chainsaw on Mossberg 500 parts. Which would you guys suggest someone to buy?
> 
> I'm thinking the chainsaw might be more of a pain to operate in CQB?


*NEITHER! * You are paying for gussied up Hollywood marketing and if you ever have to use it do you want the prosecuting attorney to hold up some scary as shit looking death metal shotgun? Here is the tip of the century. Essentially 99% of ALL shotguns function the same way. Why would you get one that could get you in trouble just because it saw the light of day.

The ULTIMATE Home Defense / Tactical / Assault Shotgun is PINK and has unicorns and rainbows and daises on it with a bible quote about loving every one. And it doesn't have extra stuff on it. Sleek, slim and minimalist.

The only way I'd buy one of those shotguns is if it came with its own Arnold Schwhatshername to stand guard outside all night with it. They are all liability and no more performance (sometimes less) than a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870. If you want something unique, get a bullpup conversion kit.

But seriously - there is nothing wrong with a high capacity semi-auto 20 ga. It gets the business done and costs the same.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have handled a new England arms pardner pump. It is s 870 remake, with a steel action. Feeds everything I put in it, kicks a little. But it was very affordable. Prices have gone up, but that pump shotgun hasn't missed a beat. As far as tacticool, dies it shoot better? The partner pump supposedly uses almost all 870 aftermarket accessories, but the one I got to handle was stock, Did I mention it was very affordable?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Winchester 1300 Defender. Hard to find nowadays as Winchester revamped the Defender line and now calls it the Super X Defender. Come into Slippy's and Mrs Slippy's Master Bedroom unannounced and you will meet the old reliable model of the Winchester 1300 Defender.


A number of years ago I snagged a Winchester 1300 Youth Model 20 gauge with screw in choke. Used, $165 out-the-door, tax and all. I like youth models because they are already shortened and quick handling.
I keep her loaded with 2 & 3/4" Number 3 buck and it's Mrs RPD's defense long gun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use a youth 20 gage 870

I added an allen slip on elastic shell holder and allen slip on recoil pad. It's almost pleasant to shoot with short sleeves on.::clapping::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All my shotguns have the nylon butt cuff shell holders. The ones made for rifles work great for .410's and hold 9.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought a used JC Higgins (Savage model 20) a few years back, shortened the barrel to 18.5" and added a light for under $150. Used pump guns are usually pretty cheap if you are not hung up on brand name and they will all do the same job.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Mossberg 500 20" with a Blackhawk stock and 6 rounds in the side saddle. This is ready to go at all times with 13 ways to ruin some dumb fvks day. I have another Mossberg 500 with a combo 18.5 & 28" barrels.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm seeing a common thread here.
Shotguns are the pickup trucks of the firearm world. They work best when they are plain and dirty. Its all about utility. Everything else is second.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Rem 870 Tactical Express here...
> It has a breaching choke, which is more for looks than anything, but it will deal a damn mean blow to the body if it came down to it. Sharp crenelated steel isn't friendly to many.
> Like all 870s, the receiver is milled from one solid steel billet for strength. This particular model is coated in a stippled paint job to avoid rust and corrosion. (it does tend to chip near the sharp corners though)
> It has a tube extension to allow for 7+1 loading, and can accept 3" shells.
> ...


Oh BabyTalk Dirty Too Me. Tell Me You Load That Piece Keeper With Number Four Buck.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> Oh BabyTalk Dirty Too Me. Tell Me You Load That Piece Keeper With Number Four Buck.


00 buck all the way. 9 balls of .22 per shell.
There is no peace with this gun.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd say the Remington 870, not the newer "Express" model with cheap, breakable cast parts. An older 870 Wingmaster with machined steel internals. Used 870's are found everywhere. I have an old Browning A-5 with an extension magazine and a red dot sight. I've had it this way (less the red dot) for 40 years. It's like the energizer bunny....


----------



## BoomerFI (Jul 27, 2014)

Any reason why I'd go with the Remmington 870 over the Mossberg 500?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had an 870 express 3 inch. Black synthetic stock. I believe the 870 is a lot heavier. And I think I heard some Mossberg use plastic triggers. 

Today I would go with the Mossberg.

I also believe if I wanted to smash someone in the head with a buttstock I would go with an 870. That guy was heavy.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

BoomerFI said:


> Any reason why I'd go with the Remmington 870 over the Mossberg 500?


The Difference In Quality.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BoomerFI said:


> Any reason why I'd go with the Remmington 870 over the Mossberg 500?


I chose the 870 for what some would consider a poor reason, but it made sense to me.
For durability and strength purposes, the 870 receiver is milled from a single block of steel, not pieced together from many parts.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I went with the Mossberg 500 for the simple fact the safety is more intuitive to me. Right on top, thumb it forward and go to work. 

+1 on keeping your home defense shotgun minimalist and plain Jane. If you ever really have to use a chainsaw racking, Punisher gripped, saw-toothed flash hiding, angel of death artworked gun to neutralize an intruder it won't matter how justified you were, you will look like a vigilante who was chomping at the bit to "ghost" a bad guy. When they bring the gun out to show the jury I assure you, you don't want that on any gun you own.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

I chose a Mossberg M590A1 (51411) 5+1 for some very specific reasons. It has the ability to be every shotgun I need it to be. I wanted the M590A1 because it had the heavier barrel metal trigger guard and safety button. This is not really a big deal, but it is what I wanted. Here is the main reason I chose this specific model. It comes with a 18.5" cylinder bore barrel, which is perfect for home defense. But I am not limited to using it strictly as a HD gun. I can purchase a 28" Accu-Choke barrel for a Mossberg 835 and install it on the M590A1 and go wing shooting or shoot trap or skeet. I can also get the 24" rifled slug barrel for the 835 and use it for deer, with sabot slugs. 1 gun covers all my needs/wants. I can also add an S&J 2 round extension if I want more capacity. I will be adding Magpul furniture in the near future.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

What he said!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I had a Benelli M1 Super 90, lost it to the pawn shop. But a far superior weapon to any other shotgun I have used


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

mack0369 said:


> Completely agree. I had a Mossberg 930SPX, semi auto, nice shotgun for the money. I now have a Benelli M4 (also referred to as an M1014 or a Super90 M4). I carried it in Iraq and Afghanistan, semi auto, recoil operated weapon (different than most shotguns). Very little felt recoil, extremely accurate. Not once did I ever have a malfunction and used it extensively. Can shoot 3" rounds one handed like a pistol and it doesn't come out of your hand (great for breaching a door). Phenomenal weapon, but very expensive. I have an ATI collabsile stock, grip, and extended tube on mine. When you ghost load it, it holds 9 2 3/4" rounds. I highly recommended it, if its out of the budget look for the Mossberg mentioned above.


870s have a reputation for durability and reliability, a terrific gun. The above recommendation for the Mossberg 930SPX from someone who has been there and done that would in my mind make it a great choice also.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Sinkhole said:


> I chose a Mossberg M590A1 (51411) 5+1 for some very specific reasons. It has the ability to be every shotgun I need it to be. I wanted the M590A1 because it had the heavier barrel metal trigger guard and safety button. This is not really a big deal, but it is what I wanted. Here is the main reason I chose this specific model. It comes with a 18.5" cylinder bore barrel, which is perfect for home defense. But I am not limited to using it strictly as a HD gun. I can purchase a 28" Accu-Choke barrel for a Mossberg 835 and install it on the M590A1 and go wing shooting or shoot trap or skeet. I can also get the 24" rifled slug barrel for the 835 and use it for deer, with sabot slugs. 1 gun covers all my needs/wants. I can also add an S&J 2 round extension if I want more capacity. I will be adding Magpul furniture in the near future.


Similarly, I own the Mossberg 590 Special Purpose. Mine has ghost ring sights, and bayonet lug. I have modified it with a Limbsaver recoil pad (OMG, what a difference!), and also added a Vickers 2-point sling. I am still breaking it in with birdshot, but will eventually progress to buckshot and then always have Winchester PDX1 on hand in case I need it. My thinking though -- for home defense, middle of the night encounters, I probably don't need such a powerful blast that will not only destroy parts of my house, but could endanger my neighbors. In that scenario, I think I will keep it loaded with #4.


----------

